# Live Nasal Bordatella Vaccine - gave my V cannel cough



## reddogking (Mar 5, 2013)

Just wanted to share our resent experience with others regarding our 10 month old V that was given the live nasal Bordatella vaccine. Three days ago our healthy V received the live nasal Bordatella vaccine; last evening he got very sick with what the veterinarian diagnosed as channel cough. His symptoms were that his breathing sounded like a soft croak, reverse sneezes, and a temperature. He is on antibiotics now and we hope for a full recovery soon. Going forward he will get the dead Bordatella vaccine shoot, just to be safe.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Our Riley had the shot and still got it. Then it went into pneumonia. The shot is like the flu shot, there are different strains and doesn't completely take away the risk. :-\


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

This BS never stops sorry

I am my Vet


----------



## reddogking (Mar 5, 2013)

Rudy said:


> This BS never stops sorry
> 
> I am my Vet


So please explain why you feel my Vet got it wrong.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

HERE THE GLOBAL FACTS FOR HUMANS AS WELL

AND THERE IS PLENTY OF INFORMATION OUT THERE TO SUPPORT THESE CLAIMS ASK MANY KIDS WITH NEW DISEASES AFTER SHOTS ?

THERE IS SO MUCH OTHER BS IN SHOTS WE SEEK MANY HAVE KILLED FOLKS AND MADE OTHER DISEASES IN BUNCHES

THERE ARE GREAT VETS

FACT!

YES THERE NEEDED EVEN MORE

I CHOOSE TO TREAT AND CARE FOR MY MATES

ALL OF IT

CHEMO AND RADIATIONS A THRILL RIDE AS WELL

I MADE IT

THERE ARE MASSIVE SIDE EFFECTS AND BIG BROTHER KNOWS IT SOME THEY ADDED TRUST ME

ALL CHEMICALS HAVE SIDE EFFECTS

NOT VETS

BIG PHARMACY IS A REAL TREATER GREETER

AND I HAVE BEEN ON THE LIFE SLAB OVER 14X IN 12 LONG YEARS NAME IT I WARED IT DRILLS IN MY HEAD IV'S IN MY ARMS

I HELD ON

MOTHER NATURE HERBS VIT'S AND MORE AND A GREAT EDUCATION ON OTHER OPTIONS HAS SAVED ME SOME TIME

GIVE MORE THEN YOU GET

FLAT LINED 3X

STROKES MUCH WORSE
THEM BRAIN BLEEDS HURT SOME

SO WHAT

VIKINGS DIE POORLY AND 2 BETTER THEN GREAT DOGS NEED ME AND A BUCKET LOAD OF KIDS, VETS AND ELDERS WITHOUT REAL OPTIONS

GOD BLESS YOU AND I JUST BEAT BACK STAGE 2 MELANOMA IT WAS LESS THEN A TREAT

GOD BLESS YOU GIVE MORE

I MEANS NOTHING TO ME

AND I AM NOT YELLING WITH CAPS

MY EYES ARE LEAVING ME FROM CHEATERS WHO THUMBED MY STEEL BLUES

I AM BIG ENOUGH OF A MAN TO SAY I AM SORRY AS WELL TO "RBD" AND "THREEFISH" IF IT FIT

HUNT ANYWHERE YOU WANT

FORGIVE ME WARRIORS ROAR AND ARE MISUNDERSTOOD

I AM A GOOD LOVING 6FT 5 255LBS MAN WAR MACHINE FOR LESS

AND TRUST ME GOD HAS HUMBLED ME

I TRY MT BEST TO GIVE LIFE PASSIONS

AGAINST GREAT ODDS

AND REAL MEN CRY

GOD BLESS ANYONE WHO DARES CARES AND RISKS SOME

MY GLASS IS ALWAYS FULL A CHOICE NOT A CHANCE

AND I DO NOT DRINK DRUG OR ANY ADDICTIONS MANY SEEK

I FIGHT ON

BE BLESSED


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

As Linda Ellerbee use to say AND SO IT GOES.......


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

*reddogking*, as your vet explained, the attenuated live intranasal bordetella vaccine will occasionally produce disease symptoms in dogs. A lot of the time it's nothing more than some sneezing or a few coughs; I'm sorry your pup had a harsher reaction to it. It is generally not a serious disease--aside from the annoying coughing, most dogs have totally normal behavior. Whether or not the dog has a fever can vary from case to case. It can be worse at night and during/after exercise. The same way that coughing is worse for humans when they have bronchitis and can't sleep at night from the coughing, or after walking up a flight have stairs have a little coughing fit.

Some research indicates that the intranasal vaccine is really only good for young dogs who haven't been vaccinated in the past. Older dogs might benefit more from the injectable vaccine. The injectable vaccine is killed, but it may also contain adjuvants--additions to the dead bacteria to elicit a stronger immune response. Dogs may have adverse reactions to the adjuvants. 

The bordetella vaccine may not even be necessary if you're not planning on regularly kenneling your dog. Many kennels and daycares do require the vaccine--bordetella's like the cold. The more dogs that are kept in close quarters, the more likely one dog has it (it may not even be exhibiting any symptoms), and the more likely all the other dogs get it. But if you're not regularly boarding, taking the dog to the breeder, going to competitions, or generally interacting with lots of dogs in poorly ventilated areas, it's probably an optional vaccine, and you might consider asking your vet to skip it if you're concerned. Also of note, from what I understand, the bordetella vaccine is generally considered only really "good" for about 6 months--many kennels around here require a booster every six months if you're boarding your dog.


----------

